# Hardeman Apiaries



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Needed a few late-season queens. Place a phone call and was greeted warmly by a very helpful staff.

Queens arrived in great shape, on time as promised.

I have nothing but good things to say,

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## squareandcompasses (Oct 24, 2008)

I received 20 packages from hardeman earlier this year. I had problems with 12 queens in these packages and one hive immediately abscoded The queens I had issues with from them laid very very poorly, were superseded withing 2 weeks, and 3 drone laying queens. Several other people I know who purchased there from the same lot had the same issues. I would not deal with them again.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Grant how about posting next year after swarm season how many survived the winter and how many turned to droan layers or swarmed. I tried them a few years ago and wasn't impressed to say the least.


----------

